# What



## firstflight111

no pic of the great goose hunts yet


----------



## wave warrior

got 2 sat am but didnt make it out today...i would like to see some pics also! someone had to limit!!!


----------



## NOTMRDUCKS

ff111, all my hunts are great! 










None of these guys were very smart!


----------



## WalleyeMike23

we got it done today. sat was another story..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wave warrior

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!!!


----------



## Tree Rat Slayer

9 man limit in 26 minutes on Saturday and 30 more on Sunday.....we dont play around!!!


----------



## firstflight111

NOTMRDUCKS said:


> ff111, all my hunts are great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of these guys were very smart!


nice job ..you know you can still hunt with us ...


----------



## firstflight111

Tree Rat Slayer said:


> 9 man limit in 26 minutes on Saturday and 30 more on Sunday.....we dont play around!!!
> 
> View attachment 63666
> View attachment 63667


way to stack them up


----------



## BuckeyeZac

lots of whackin and stackin.. great job fellas. We only got 3 on Saturday.


----------



## turkey guy 88

My dad myself and a buddy got 10 opening morning! And this morning me and a buddy got 5 more should've had our limit but we didn't shoot too good.


----------



## Mushijobah

Nice mornin

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah

Got a couple. My first successful solo field hunt. Yay. Darn final approach goose flag broke though.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Mushijobah said:


> Got a couple. My first successful solo field hunt. Yay. Darn final approach goose flag broke though.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Maybe you shouldn't wave it with such a limp wrist!!!


----------



## Captain Kevin

I'll be the first to say it. Something don't smell right here. Other websites saying not enough hunters present to be legal. Somebody in the group chirpped. Not smart, not smart at all. Then to post it on the internet. Must have learned from Jeff Foiles if it's true.



Tree Rat Slayer said:


> 9 man limit in 26 minutes on Saturday and 30 more on Sunday.....we dont play around!!!
> 
> View attachment 63666
> View attachment 63667


----------



## Agitation Free

Captain Kevin said:


> I'll be the first to say it. Something don't smell right here. Other websites saying not enough hunters present to be legal. Somebody in the group chirpped. Not smart, not smart at all. Then to post it on the internet. Must have learned from Jeff Foiles if it's true.


You're right!!! Tried sending you a p.m. If you did not receive it, let me know I'll try again.


----------



## Captain Kevin

I got the pm. Thanks for confirming what I thought. Spoke to a DNR buddy of mine this afternoon. "No comment, it's under investigation" was his reply. So, it's known statewide, as I live up by the lake now.



Agitation Free said:


> You're right!!! Tried sending you a p.m. If you did not receive it, let me know I'll try again.


----------



## Captain Kevin

I wonder why they didn't post anything on the waterfowl websites?? HMMMMM!


----------



## ducky152000

I dont no anything about whats goin on, but I would like to no why guys use so many decoys u need a trailer to carry them. Yes I have a trailer and I have 20 dz goose decoys and i use all of em when I traffic birds,but its SEPTEMBER! We kill limits with 2 to 2 dz decoys in September, Unless they was trafficing geese, and if they did that is a awesome pile to kill in September by trafficing birds. Im guessing its a wanna be prostaff attitude?


----------



## BuckeyeZac

What do you mean by traffic birds?


----------



## InlandKid

By not hunting on the "x". Trying to pull birds into a area that they normal don't stop at as they fly past.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BuckeyeZac

Cool. I'm still picking up on the terminology. I can't imagine what a goose set up with 20 dozen geese looks like!


----------



## ducky152000

BuckeyeZac said:


> Cool. I'm still picking up on the terminology. I can't imagine what a goose set up with 20 dozen geese looks like!


Lets just say in January when we have a bunch of migrators its like a magnet, 8 man limits are killed 95% of the time, its alot of fun earning your birds by trafficing them. My favorite type of hunting by far.


----------



## BuckeyeZac

That's awesome!


----------



## Matt Hougan

Only managed two on Tuesday but it was our first attempt at body booting with silhouettes I made myself


----------



## BuckeyeZac

Great job Matt! That's fricken cool!


----------



## Tree Rat Slayer

As a matter of fact we had 9 guys with us both days.....36 Saturday 9x4=36 and 30 on Sunday 6 shy of our limit everyone was completely legal

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Matt Hougan

BuckeyeZac said:


> Great job Matt! That's fricken cool!


Thanks, best part was they swam in. They landed on the other side of the lake. We started doing some light calling at them like what geese on the water would sound like. They paid no attention to us. Another group popped over the trees and like the first group did went down on the far end of the lake. As they were landing we gave them all we had on the calls to keep them from landing there. We noticed that the first group of geese began swimming toward us when we cranked up the calling, so we continued. Three good callers wailing on the calls and they swam right in. Goes against everything I thought I knew.....go figure!


----------



## firstflight111

ducky152000 said:


> I dont no anything about whats goin on, but I would like to no why guys use so many decoys u need a trailer to carry them. Yes I have a trailer and I have 20 dz goose decoys and i use all of em when I traffic birds,but its SEPTEMBER! We kill limits with 2 to 2 dz decoys in September, Unless they was trafficing geese, and if they did that is a awesome pile to kill in September by trafficing birds. Im guessing its a wanna be prostaff attitude?


it's shameless spam...... the older guy that have been around dont need to do this and dont care ....

and if he had 9 guys you need decoys to help hide them we run about a dozen a guy to help hide in the fields....


----------



## firstflight111

BuckeyeZac said:


> Cool. I'm still picking up on the terminology. I can't imagine what a goose set up with 20 dozen geese looks like!


BIG AND AWESOME ....sucks birds in for miles


----------



## ducky152000

firstflight111 said:


> it's shameless spam...... the older guy that have been around dont need to do this and dont care ....
> 
> and if he had 9 guys you need decoys to help hide them we run about a dozen a guy to help hide in the fields....


In early season we hunt scouted feilds 99% of the time, im just sayin u dont need that many decoys if your hunting a feild with birds in it. We like to set a few decoys out in front of US about 15 to 20 yds and just keep our blinds together really tight. That way u dont have to use a ton of decoys to hide 8 guys,and birds are not seeing blinds in the middle of the spread. both ways work just uncalled for in my oppion. I love setin up huge spreads but not till late season when we are trafficing geese, either way thats a awesome pile of birds, our most is 20 so far in one day.


----------



## Steelheader88

anybody on here get a chance to hunt ladue, a friend of mine got a spot on the western shore, and were going to head out today but had a large steel chunk ejected off a semi blow our tireo ut completely and penetrate into the side door. Last two times we were out, saturday and sunday, birds were flying along west shoreline only, any tips or ideas appreciated, using 2 dozen dekes. gonna try adding 6 floaters or so. I truly hope I can post pictures this weekend for ya, I have only hunted fields and this is my second year. Good shooting you guys, those stacks of birds are amazing, really.


----------



## Captain Kevin

Now maybe you might get most of the folks here to beleive this story, I have a rough time of it and heres why. You had a group on the water when the second group dropped in. The flock then swam into your spread. If 9 of you all opened up, and went a perfect 3 birds per the 3 shells in the guns, thats 27 dead birds. Where did the other 9 come from? There is no mention from the member present about additional flocks coming in. Did everyone float a 4th shell? Is the story beleivable? Not to me as of now, and I'm sure there are others who ain't buying it, but just elected to not call anybody out. Something don't smell right, and now I know why it's being checked out by the good guys. 



Matt Hougan said:


> Thanks, best part was they swam in. They landed on the other side of the lake. We started doing some light calling at them like what geese on the water would sound like. They paid no attention to us. Another group popped over the trees and like the first group did went down on the far end of the lake. As they were landing we gave them all we had on the calls to keep them from landing there. We noticed that the first group of geese began swimming toward us when we cranked up the calling, so we continued. Three good callers wailing on the calls and they swam right in. Goes against everything I thought I knew.....go figure!


----------



## firstflight111

Captain Kevin said:


> Now maybe you might get most of the folks here to beleive this story, I have a rough time of it and heres why. You had a group on the water when the second group dropped in. The flock then swam into your spread. If 9 of you all opened up, and went a perfect 3 birds per the 3 shells in the guns, thats 27 dead birds. Where did the other 9 come from? There is no mention from the member present about additional flocks coming in. Did everyone float a 4th shell? Is the story beleivable? Not to me as of now, and I'm sure there are others who ain't buying it, but just elected to not call anybody out. Something don't smell right, and now I know why it's being checked out by the good guys.


i think your storys are mixed up ...


----------



## Steelheader88

I think alot of dudes are just plain jealous they are not downing birds like the guy who is being accused of wrongdoing, if they are breaking the law it will be found out,but for cripe's sake, I am tired of people putting eachother down on these forums. I'll think twice about posting any pictures lest someone say I used lead or a punt gun. Support your fellow hunters.


----------



## Captain Kevin

I'm not here to put anyone down, but I'm not going to keep my mouth shut when 1+1 doesn't equal 2 either. it's simple math. As for jelousy..........yeah right.


----------



## firstflight111

hey capt how does that work Dakota Decoys and zink calls .. that's a no no


and i shoot my birds almost every day ..i am not jealous of anybody thats why guys come to me... nobody puts more time in looking for birds then i do and i dont think to many guys put more time in the field then me ..as i am retired and have nothing but free time


----------



## Captain Kevin

It seems to work awfully good. Couple clucks, and some Dakota floaters.......money!


----------



## ducky152000

firstflight111 said:


> hey capt how does that work Dakota Decoys and zink calls .. that's a no no
> 
> 
> and i shoot my birds almost every day ..i am not jealous of anybody thats why guys come to me... nobody puts more time in looking for birds then i do and i dont think to many guys put more time in the field then me ..as i am retired and have nothing but free time


Now thats what I call bragging, but dont forget about the young guys that work afternoons (me) old man.


----------



## firstflight111

ducky152000 said:


> Now thats what I call bragging, but dont forget about the young guys that work afternoons (me) old man.


I am sorry you wipper snappers have to work...but i did my time now it playtime ... and I am not that old ....


----------



## ducky152000

Im guessing you miss understood where I was geting at, I have alot of time too, I work afternoons, therefore I can hunt or scout everyday. Your not the only guy able to hunt and scout everyday, and yes we been putting the hurt on em, Band numbers are very good this year too!


----------



## firstflight111

ducky152000 said:


> Im guessing you miss understood where I was geting at, I have alot of time too, I work afternoons, therefore I can hunt or scout everyday. Your not the only guy able to hunt and scout everyday, and yes we been putting the hurt on em, Band numbers are very good this year too!


ahhh copy good deal


----------



## JimmyZ

Captain Kevin said:


> Now maybe you might get most of the folks here to beleive this story, I have a rough time of it and heres why. You had a group on the water when the second group dropped in. The flock then swam into your spread. If 9 of you all opened up, and went a perfect 3 birds per the 3 shells in the guns, thats 27 dead birds. Where did the other 9 come from? There is no mention from the member present about additional flocks coming in. Did everyone float a 4th shell? Is the story beleivable? Not to me as of now, and I'm sure there are others who ain't buying it, but just elected to not call anybody out. Something don't smell right, and now I know why it's being checked out by the good guys.


What r u talking about. This guy said they got 2 that swam in. Not 36. They were body booting. The other guys had their geese piled on a trailer.


----------



## Matt Hougan

Kevin, sorry if there was any confusion. I was not part of the grind that yeilded 36 birds. We managed a meager 2 birds neither of which was banded.


----------



## firstflight111

i think the capt hit his head on that one


----------



## Captain Kevin

Matt, my apologies. I reread your post and I must have been having a stroke or something.


----------



## ducky152000

Captain Kevin said:


> It seems to work awfully good. Couple clucks, and some Dakota floaters.......money!


I think Mr. Zink would be mighty proud if u just broke down and buy some avian x decoys and a few more black hoodies! j/k I use Zink calls too, but im gonna stick with ghg.


----------



## Captain Kevin

If it looks like a goose, sounds like a goose, and smells like a goose, they ought to to be dead if they are close enough to smell your decoys!



ducky152000 said:


> I think Mr. Zink would be mighty proud if u just broke down and buy some avian x decoys and a few more black hoodies! j/k I use Zink calls too, but im gonna stick with ghg.


----------

